# chernobyl



## jibhead (Feb 28, 2011)

not sure where to put this, its a link to elana filitovas amazing photographs of the area of chenobyl, and really covers the whole spectrum of derelict places ,apart from underground.

lastest http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/kiddofspeed/foodtrip.html

hope you guys like the site. regards jib


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2011)

Aah that old chestnut, she's a fraud she went on a guided tour just like many people on this website have.

Her stuff on the serpent wall is interesting too although I can't find it online atm.


----------



## jibhead (Feb 28, 2011)

be that as it may , i guess her dad isnt a physicist then ,or she rides bikes and has photos of them in the areas where shes taken photos.

ive heard this before . would you like to direct me to a site that has similar images as hers, cos these guided tours most be very popular and i bet there is some great photographs irrespective if they are guided tours or not.

i see what you say about serpents wall. havent been on their for a year or two, clicked on the link on her page and ended up on a russian dating site 

found it. http://www.consumedland.com/elena/serpentswall/index_en.html


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2011)

jibhead said:


> ive heard this before . would you like to direct me to a site that has similar images as hers, cos these guided tours most be very popular and i bet there is some great photographs irrespective if they are guided tours or not.



Search for Pripyat on here as that's what they're all posted under, not Chernobyl. Chernobyl is the name of the nuclear reactor site itself.


----------

